# Poor Boys farm



## poorboys (Sep 30, 2011)

1.what state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?   Indiana, wet, cold, hot and everything inbetween.  2. how many in your family and marital status? I have four boys all grown, my hubby has one daughter grown, and we have 7 grandchildren, so yes I am married.  3. how would you define your farm? A hobby farm?? we bred registered Nubians, and raise some boer goats, 2 minature horses and have a few pigs for the freezer, and have chickens, so I have pork, goat, eggs and milk to eat!!  4. what would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you need? Help my sister more, she's in a wheelchair with MS and I can't lift her, or drive her anywhere because all I own is trucks.  5. Have you ever built a house, barn, or other types of buildings? Do you want to?  Yes I help my dh when we need extra room, Have helped building chicken pens, and shelters.  6. can you weld? steel, aluminum,Mig, Tig, stick, oxy-acet?  No my dh does that, I can't be around a welder.  7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?  My dad, He raised animals untill I was born and decided with 6 kids he could'nt afford it, I have always loved animals.  8. Is it a hobby or an occupation?  No, it's a life saver, I have a really bad heart, to many details, but dh bought my goats and I fell in love, and they have saved my life, Healther, body, soul and mind.  9.  In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?  very knowledgeable about my Nubians, and chickens, Would like to know more about my minis (horses) had them while growing up but did'nt pay much attention.  10. in what types of farming will you never choose to do? be a pig farmer, I have a few to put in freezer, but I sure don't like messing with them.   11. are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?  Yes, Next year a full garden and a calf.  12. where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? Reading, or sewing quilts for my grandchildren.  13. can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?  Yes to the tracker! would'nt want to drive a semi> 14. Do you make crafts or useful items? would you want to teach others how to do these? I sew quilts, and make rag rugs, Only my granddaughter seems interested. she helped me make kid coats, for the goats.  15. can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at, do you have any, what kinds?? I have 15 Nubians does, 2 nubian bucks, Have 11 boer does and 1 buck, 4 pigs, 2 minature horses, 3 great prymes, 3 pygmyies, two does, 1 buck, 21 chickens, 1 rooster, and a rotwieler in the house.  16. can you operate a lathe, metal, wood? No  17. Do you like to garden? if so what do you enjoy growing?  we will be growing peppers (all Kinds) tomatoes, cuccumbers, green beans, onions and radishes, we will be making our own salsa. 18. do you fish? bait or explosives,? I fish and bait, dad always said if you want to go fishing you have to bait your own hook!  19. How much space/land do you have or rent?  We have 5 acres, and our friend has 6, we use his pasture alot in the summer months.  20. Are you a novice? technician, degreed?  No self learned   21. What is your farm specialty? or what one would you like to learn? Raising and breeding Nubians, milking. Would love to learn to soap.  22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?  Medicines, vet, and photography.  23. Do you do wood work? framing finish, cabinet?  Yes, I love to refinish furniture, Haven't done any furniture for a while, but did redo my wood flooring.   24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?  No  25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?  Probably tennessee, love the hills and trees, would have to take animals with me.  26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking? No, been there, done that,  27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be? some extra hands, Helping me when dh won't.   28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals? One friend (goat girl also) and my granddaughter, everyones else don't want to get their hands dirty lol.  29, Do you like to cook? are you interested in whole foods and natural foods, raw milk, fresh eggs? very much into natural foods, raw milk hands down, fresh eggs and also tried boer meat, awesome) and yes we love to cook.  30. What was your best animal experience? worst? best was my first delivery, worst selling my favorite doe.   31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?  No  32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm? Learned things from both of our childhood, and brought them forward togather, asking questions from others and more questions, learning from our mistakes.  33. Do you process your own meat? can or preserve? Yes, we both can butcher, dh does the hard work we have the equiptment to butcher our own animals and process deer for others, and yes we can our pickles, tomatoes green beans, and homemade salsa.  34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? would you like to. No we don't but would love to have a wind mill for energy source, I love wind-mills.  35. What is on your to do list? well we just moved, soooooooo there's alot on that list? Anything that would make things simplier with my milking and kidding season would be great.   36. Have you ever lived completley off what you produce? would you like to? Not completly, but hoping this next year we will get closer to it.  37. In what do you trust? God  38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?  Yes we do, who could'nt? We use used materials to get things done.  39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits??  Yes, I love my animals, I have more paticene, I'm more of a home body, and not hipped to wordly goods give me my grandchildren and my animals and I'm one happy NANA!!


----------



## Birdmaru (Oct 2, 2011)

So interesting


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 2, 2011)

I just got a soap making book....if you come over this way, you can borrow it.  It's on my list of 'things to do when I have time'....that I probably won't get around to for a while,


----------



## poorboys (Oct 7, 2011)

This last weekend we built a breeding pen, for my smaller boys, Hopefully we will get some action from them, I'm gonna use a buck rag on them from my big buck so maybe the girls will get interested in them, Had to reinforce the buck barn the big ole boer was tearing the heck out of things, my niece called and said she was having the same problem with her young bucks.  A couple of days ago we bought a beautiful doe, along with another boer doe, When we got home with them before we could do anything that nubie bolted out and took off down the road, now mind you that it is 11:00 at night and we have fields all around us and we have a goat running like heck cause she sure don't know us and we are trying to track her down, (I swear if anything bad happens it involves us) so we take down the road and can't find her, so we turn around and driving slow and I see her standing in a neighbors yard frozen looking like a statue!!! so I sneak around to try to get her going towards our house and then she bolts towards the main road, yeah!! So I'm walking with feed, my dogs are running to end of fence line to get her rounded up but she's on the other side of fence and then she turns and starts running west down main road, I'm still walking (not good at running) dh jumps into truck and chases her down. Now Don't think we are cruel to our animals but you can't have a goat running wild and take a chance on someone hitting her and sueing our butt's (we are the only ones around close that raises nubians) so my dh jumps the ditch in our truck and bumps her rear end, and slows her down (they run like a deer)!!!!!! and as he's doing so he jumps out of the moving truck and jumps on top of her!!!! I can hear him cussing and caring on and I don't dare say a thing . Long story short, she is in the pasture and is doing okay, No harm was done to this goat and she is a nice doe, We were more wore out then her.  So that 's how you catch a wild goat I guess. Too funny now looking back.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Poor Boys


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

